# Carrera track question



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

Hello, I'm an HO guy, but a home improvement store near me has a Carrera 1/32 scale set and I was checking it out. The track looks very wide. Will 1/24 scale cars run on Carrera track? Just wondering.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Doesen't the box for your set say 1:32 1:24 on the front?? I believe the Carerra 1/32 uses 1/24th Track but can''t swear to it.

Roger Corrie


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

At a Home Improvement store? I need to start shopping for my hobby stuff at Lowes or Home Depot. That's the last thing I'm looking for when I go to one of these places. Who'd a thunk it!  rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Bed Bath & Beyond has slotcar sets too...
Carrera Go!

Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

noddaz said:


> Bed Bath & Beyond has slotcar sets too...
> Carrera Go!
> 
> Scott


Scott,
I guess we don't need no stinking Hobby Lobbys in MD afterall, we got BB&B and home improvement stores.  


 rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

They also have the Carrera Go sets at Tuesday Morning.


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

*I'm starting to worry about you guys!!*

The real concern here is, you guys seem to frequent BBB and Tuesday Morning regularly! 

I've never heard of either store, much less been in one!:dude: 


NICK DANGER


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

When I find out a store has things I want, I start going there. I got the Carrera Go set with the Mini Coopers for $39.99 at Tuesday Morning 3 days after I saw it at a hobby store for $79.99.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

roadrner said:


> Scott,
> I guess we don't need no stinking Hobby Lobbys in MD afterall, we got BB&B and home improvement stores.
> 
> 
> rr


Scott,
We have a Hobby Lobby here in Maryland. I past it in the morning going to work and in the evening going home.

Dave


----------



## Craig Jorgensen (Nov 21, 2004)

I saw those tracks at Menard's. It's a Xmas thing.


----------

